# Calming a crazy tegu?



## Aranha (Mar 11, 2008)

Hiya guys! Sorry i havent posted anything lately but ive been really busy and have barely had any time for my tegus sadly. I posted earlier that i bought a second tegu which is alittle bigger than kompis but im pretty worried about him since hes REALLY wild and pretty darn agressive. He digs in every corner of the enclosure constantly and most often attack me when i try do something in the enclosure so i had to go buy welding gloves just so he doesnt bite me (which he has done 3 times already). Any tips on getting this little fellow calm? He seems healthy and all but i just cant help getting alittle worried when he goes into a instictive berserk face and turns the whole enclosure upside down. I even have to change the water bowl up to 4-5 times a day since he fills it with dirt over and over.

Any Tips?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you read this yet? <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Aranha (Mar 11, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Did you read this yet? <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21</a><!-- m -->



Yeah offcourse like a million times. This guy is like on a 24/7 food response!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you feeding in a separate tub/bin?


----------



## Aranha (Mar 11, 2008)

No i just fill their worm bowl with whatever is for dinner when both are awake. Doubt he would like if i tried to take him outside the enclosure. Dont wanna force him in any way.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea, but to get him over that strong feeding response you are going to need to swap him over to that.


----------



## Aranha (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah alright yeah that might work. Guess ill have to "catch him" ^^. Ill try it. thanks mate


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Try this: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6U_3NCDot8">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6U_3NCDot8</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2008)

You might also try just putting a gloved hand in his cage, without doing anything. See how he reacts, and repeat until you can touch him.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 11, 2008)

That's a great video Bobby. I don't think a lot of people understand that simple, but important concept. 

If you shove your hand in and grab the animal each time you take him/her out, how do you think that animal will react to you in the future?


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> That's a great video Bobby. I don't think a lot of people understand that simple, but important concept.
> 
> If you shove your hand in and grab the animal each time you take him/her out, how do you think that animal will react to you in the future?



Is that directed towards me?

I was telling him to just put his hand in there, and not touch the animal. Let it come to him, and let it just get used to him without having to resort to force handling. I believe in the same stuff as you do, (monitors don't "tame", they get accustomed to you), no force handling, no DWS etc.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 11, 2008)

It definitely wasn't directed at you. I didn't even read your post. I just skimmed over and saw Bobbies videos.


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> It definitely wasn't directed at you. I didn't even read your post. I just skimmed over and saw Bobbies videos.



Gotcha. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Aranha (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok ive done the glove and feeding part outside the bin and i have no trouble holding him and he even climbs on me himself when i want to feed him BUT he still thinks hands are foods and instantly attacks. Hes not aggressive at all vs the gloves but hands=food for him for some reason.

How should i make him get used to hands?


----------

